# 2013 Venge MY questions.



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello All,
I noticed that on the website
the S-works, Pro and Expert model Venge all seem to have
FACT 11r carbon frame...
2012 is a 10r frame on the non-S works models.

Did they upgrade the frame's carbon for this year?
or is this a typo?
I called Specialized, they said it was a typo,
But when i spoke with a specialized rep at my LBS, he said it wasn't a typo and that there
was no real difference between the S-works frame and the Pro frame, except for maybe the fork.

any ideas? feedback? thanks!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd say typo. Pretty sure 11r carbon is only for the S-works models of Tarmac and Venge. 

In other countries like the UK, then even have a Comp version of the Venge that is still a 10r frame. Now that's a good deal.


----------



## Jackinvestor (Jul 12, 2011)

I just talked to a specialized Dealer in Denmark, and he said the difference between an s-works and a pro frame is that the s-works frame only is collected from 3 parts and the venge pro frame is collected from 4-5 parts. We also looked in the official product cataloge from Specialized and from that both the s-works and the venge pro had fact 11r carbon.

But I have learned not to trust a dealer, so I am very interested in finding out what is thruth in this matter.


----------



## EaRp (Nov 7, 2008)

It seems that it is a typo on the description. I just checked Specialized website and if you look and zoom at the seat stays on Pro Frameset and bikes as well as for the Expert it says FACT Carbon 10R.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

wow great eye! i just noticed that too..
now my other question..
Did they re-locate the battery on the Ui2 and Di2 models??
I do not see it on the downtube..

thanks again!



EaRp said:


> It seems that it is a typo on the description. I just checked Specialized website and if you look and zoom at the seat stays on Pro Frameset and bikes as well as for the Expert it says FACT Carbon 10R.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

young-nyc said:


> wow great eye! i just noticed that too..
> now my other question..
> Did they re-locate the battery on the Ui2 and Di2 models??
> I do not see it on the downtube..
> ...


New Di2 is supposed to have an internal batt.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Specialized,
they relocated the battery to the bottom of the bottom bracket..so that it seems hidden away.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

young-nyc said:


> Just got off the phone with Specialized,
> they relocated the battery to the bottom of the bottom bracket..so that it seems hidden away.


They hid it really well on every Di2 and Ui2 bike on the website. Must be the new invisible battery.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

haha i know right!..
i think it's hidden from view by the positioning of the pedals..



GTR2ebike said:


> They hid it really well on every Di2 and Ui2 bike on the website. Must be the new invisible battery.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

found this online..looks like the battery is well hidden away underneath =)


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

young-nyc said:


> haha i know right!..
> i think it's hidden from view by the positioning of the pedals..


No, It's just not there in the pics online. Only bike that has a battery is the Campy Venge. You can look clear through the chainrings in some shots and no little black rectangle. 

Perfect example. Tarmac Ui2


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Dang sneaky sneaky. Well at least they repositioned it so it won't interfere with the bottle cages.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

I have tried Di2 and thought it excellent, but would never buy it for my bike unless they can sort out the battery and hide it.

It's ridiculous to talk about the Venge being 2 to 3km/h faster than say the Tarmac, and then pretend that a great big battery lump hanging off the frame will have no negative aero effect.........


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

bernithebiker said:


> I have tried Di2 and thought it excellent, but would never buy it for my bike unless they can sort out the battery and hide it.
> 
> It's ridiculous to talk about the Venge being 2 to 3km/h faster than say the Tarmac, and then pretend that a great big battery lump hanging off the frame will have no negative aero effect.........


I definitely see your point...and hiding the battery inside the seatpost would be a 
great solution, as some aftermarket companies offer this.
But i'm guessing that the current placement of the battery, which is under the BB might not cause any significant aero drag?


----------

